# XFS patch for gentoo-sources 2.4.19-gentoo-r1

## bob_t

I searched around, but didn't see discussion of this anywhere, so here goes.  Sorry if it is a duplicate.

Some kind soul released an XFS patch for the gentoo sources.  I applied it last night, and as they say, "it works for me."  YMMV.  

You can get the patch at:

http://www.SuxOS.org/~styx/gentoo/linux-gentoo-2.4.19-r1-r2.patch.bz2

Here's what I did, largely duplicated from the gentoo-user mailing list:

emerge rsync

emerge gentoo-sources

cd /usr/src

wget the patch; bunzip2 it

apply the patch: patch -p0 < linux-gentoo-2.4.19-r1-r2.patch

and then make the kernel as normal, using either your old config or making a new one.  Copy over the bzImage to /boot and you should be good to go.  

note:  I'm not the author of this patch.  I just applied it and it rocks - new kernel with all the preempt stuff plus XFS.  For all I know, it could eat your disk, or as the author of the patch said "kill your mother in law"

There is a noticeable enhancement in speed while doing desktop stuff over 2.4.17r5, which is what I was running earlier. If you want more info, search the mailing list.  Enjoy!

----------

## Nitro

I've noticed alot of talk about this on the mailing-list too, I haven't tried it yet.

Anyone who does try it, I think others, myself included, would like to hear how it goes.  

I think this topic deserves to be sticky, I bet this question will get asked alot.

----------

## crashman

I am also using this patch.  I'm using it on a SMP machine so no worries if you got one also.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## mdpye

I thought the XFS patches where fully integrated into the gentoo kernal sources. I know I am runninf XFS on my / and /home partitions without changing anything from my 1.0 release (built from scratch).

Also, what is the difference between gentoo-sources and linux-sources? They seem to have the same revisions, so what is different?

MP

----------

## rachaef

There is no linux-sources anymore. It's all explained in the old linux-sources ebuild script:

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-sources/linux-sources-2.4.19-r1.ebuild

rachaef

----------

## Nitro

The guy who made the original gentoo-source -> xfs-source patch has updated his patch.  Below is the quote from the mailing list.

 *Gentoo-Dev Mailing List wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've cleaned up the XFS patch and upgraded it to XFS 1.1. Feel free to test 
> 
> it, but keep in mind it is just as experimental as the previous one.
> ...

 

http://lists.gentoo.org/pipermail/gentoo-dev/2002-May/011728.html

----------

## snoop

Hello,

wouldn't it be possible to create an ebuild for this so

one can just "emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-xfs"

or something similar?

cu

Torsten

----------

## Nitro

 *snoop wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> wouldn't it be possible to create an ebuild for this so
> 
> one can just "emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-xfs"
> ...

   It might happen, but at this point in time the gentoo+xfs kernel source is untested and is still experimental.

----------

## illogic-al

I don't have any problems with xfs. It works just fine. the only compilation problems I seem to be running into have to do with my usb mouswe modules not showing up. I'm positive I chose to compile them as modules but the usbmouse module is nowhere in either /dev or /lib/modules

----------

## AutoBot

Patches are no longer needed the new gentoo-sources include xfs support and is labeled:

linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r3

----------

## phraktle

after installing the new gentoo kernel (2.4.19-gentoo-r3) with preemtption enabled i get lots of kernel msgs, like below:

```

rc[13] exited with preempt_count 9

mount[18] exited with preempt_count 4

rc[17] exited with preempt_count 7

cat[19] exited with preempt_count 3

mount[24] exited with preempt_count 1

devfsd[26] exited with preempt_count 481

mount[31] exited with preempt_count 2

ls[56] exited with preempt_count 13

depscan.sh[55] exited with preempt_count 3

ls[278] exited with preempt_count 1

```

any ideas what causes this, and how can i fix it?

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## Nitro

I'm unsticking this topic, it is no longer "special" because the gentoo-sources-r3+ include the XFS patch.

----------

